# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Comment afficher un groupe seulement s'il contient une chane de caractre spcifique

## sgiguere

J'aimerais faire afficher dans Crystal Reports un groupe seulement si le groupe n'a pas "Disabled" dans une de ses lignes.

J'ai essay d'inscrire SYSREG.item <> "Disabled" au niveau du groupe c'est  dire dans le menu Report - Edit Selection formula - Group mais cela ne fonctionne pas il m'affiche quand mme les lignes qui n'ont pas ce mot. Ce que je veux c'est que le groupe au complet ne s'affiche pas aussitt qu'une des lignes du groupe est gal --> SYSREG.item = "Disabled".

Je sais que si c'tait une valuer numrique je pourrait crire "Sum, nom du champ, nom du groupe, est gal  1" et cela fonctionnerait ex.
sum({SYSREG.DataType}, {SYSREG.RegKey}) = 1 

Mais avec une valeur de chane de caractre je ne sais pas comment faire.

Merci de m'aider

----------


## croisees

InStrRev ("abcdefgbchijk disable", "disable") renvoie 15 en valeur, c'est  dire la position du premier caractere de la chaine  rechercher.

InStrRev ("abcdefgbchijk", "disable") renvoie 0, car il ne trouve pas la chaine.

Maintenant tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir.

----------


## sgiguere

J'essaie de voir comment je peux trouver dans une des lignes d'un groupe donn la chane "Disabled" avec la commande InstrRev. Mon problme c'est le groupe. Si une des lignes contient "Disabled" je ne veux pas que le groupe s'affiche.

----------


## sgiguere

J'ai trouv et cela fonctionne parfaitement. Voici le lien:

http://technicalsupport.businessobje...6570&stateId=1

 ::yaisse2::

----------

